# two more TLRs



## IanG (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked up a couple of TLR cameras recently, to use.

First an MPP Microcord essentially a British made copy of the Rolleicord III with a better Ross Xpres lens.







Second was a bargain flea market find, a Rolleiflex Automat some wear to the body but the Opton Tessar and Compur shutter are in excellent condition.





Both came with cases which need restitching, so I've bought the tools.

I also picked up a couple of meter one mint in it's originl case, missing the diffuser, the other old but working with a mismatched new diffuser (was only £3 -$3)






Gives me a choice of two nice user cameras to use in the UK, I have a Yashicamat 124 in Turkey that I love using alonside my LF gear.

Ian


----------



## timor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thumbs up man ! Great looking TLRs,where did you get them ?
I also hope you wouldn't need to relay on this Leningrad 4 (looks like export version) light meter.


----------



## IanG (Apr 15, 2013)

timor said:


> Thumbs up man ! Great looking TLRs,where did you get them ?
> I also hope you wouldn't need to relay on this Leningrad 4 (looks like export version) light meter.



On the contrary I will rely at times on the Leningrad 4, they are reliable - having said that I'm used to using a variety of light meters and have tested both Leningradsthoroughly, I had one for about 10 years and never used it - when I dug it out to loan to someone I was suprised how accurate it was, I never got it back !!!

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2013)

Speaking of light meters...this month I downloaded a lightmeter app for iPhone, a free one, and it is surprisingly accurate!!! Pocket Light Meter version 8.3.1, free for iPhone (and possibly for Android??? not sure).


----------



## timor (Apr 15, 2013)

IanG said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Thumbs up man ! Great looking TLRs,where did you get them ?
> ...


You are lucky one. I lived with Leningrads and Svierdlovsks light meters long enough to have different opinion about their quality. Well..
Nevertheless I am not using reflected light metering, hand held (except for the spot) or in cameras at all for the past so many years.
IPhone meter is also for reflected light ? How it works ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice find !!!


----------



## Tiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow those are awesome!


----------



## IanG (Apr 16, 2013)

timor said:


> Thumbs up man ! Great looking TLRs,where did you get them ?



Forgot to answer that question, I got the MPP Microcord on Ebay it's a later model with a Prontor shutter rather than the earlier Epsilon, it was reasonably priced.

The Rolleiflex automat came from a Flea market, I spotted it as well as some brasss lenses then went back later and haggled and got it for just under half the asking price along with one brass 8" RR lens, at £75 ($115) the Rollei's a bargain the shutter's very smooth and mechanically the cameras in excellent condition - the viewing hood dioptre (magnifier) is missing hence the good price but I can live with that until I find one.

I enjoy using my TLR's but had been looking for a user Rollei rather than use my mint 1961 Rolleiflex 3.5E2 all the time wwhich is worth 10x + what I paid for the Automat. So it'll be one of my main cameras - all my personal work is film based.

The Leningrad 4 was another ebay purchase, cheap because the diffuser  was missing, then at the UK trade show Focus on Imaging I picked up a  second, worn but working from the Disabled Photigraphers stand, people  donate old equipment to their charity, and surprisingly it had a new  diffuser 

The Leningrads will never be my main meters, I use a pair of Luna Pro's as well as a couple of Spotmeters, but they are small and light and ideal for when I'm out just with a TLR.

Ian


----------



## camperbc (Jun 23, 2013)

I must be lucky then, because I purchased a Lenigrad 7 meter a couple of years ago, and have found it to be extremely reliable/accurate. Right on the money, all the time; in fact, every bit as accurate a my dslr's meter. The Leningrad is the _only_ handheld meter I use these days.

  Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------

